# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Best dartfrog for a 75 gallon

## atelopusman

I will be getting my first frogs next week and was wondering if i should go with auratus instead of the azureus in the 75 gallon i was thinking 4 or 5 azureus  but i am afraid of aggression will the tank be large enuff  for a group or use my 3  25 gals for pairs of azureus and do auratus in the 75gal since they do better in groups any help with this decision will be great thanks

----------


## Kevin

Hey there! I think your assumptions are right on! I would recommend (no way expert of any kind) you go with the 4-5 auratus instead of the azureus. Azureus are very territorial and in my opinion from the research i have read best kept in pairs or 2 males to 1 female. Although the azureus are most likely going to be more bold than the auratus. If you are looking for a bold dart frog that goes well in groups i would have to recommend the leucomelas. Great vivid bold frog great for groups!

----------


## dtfleming

I would also consider leucomelas and terrbilis.

----------


## Tony

_Phyllobates terribilis_ or _P. bicolor_ would be great, they are both large, bold, group-friendly species.

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah...id have to agree either Leucs or Terribilis.  If you can afford the Terribilis they would be my first choice.

----------


## poison beauties

Terribs, Galacts, Auratus, Tricolors, are all decent group frogs. Being new to darts I would probably go with auratus or terribs. 

Michael

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I think it is important to know what the temperatures and humidity values are before naming all species  :Wink: 

In my opinion, best starter frogs among the Dendrobatidae are the ones that will forgive you some mistakes, wich you'll definetely make in the beginning.
D.leucomelas is capable of handling a wide variaty of temperatures for example, but doesn't go that well in a group with multiple females, if you like to breed them chances are you'll never see any clutches before aten by other females.

Another species, Epipedobates anthonyi (used to be tricolor)
In Holland THE beginners frog, because their boldness, easy to breed nature, doing well in a group, handling a wide variaty of conditions and making quit some sound.

----------


## atelopusman

i keep the temp in the frogroom between 75-80 humidity stays at 80 to 100% i may go with leucs i was looking at tricolors to but everything i have read says leucs would be the best beginner dartfrog god so much has changed in the last few years since i have been out of the loop  but it is fun learning new things

----------


## clownonfire

> i keep the temp in the frogroom between 75-80 humidity stays at 80 to 100% i may go with leucs i was looking at tricolors to but everything i have read says leucs would be the best beginner dartfrog god so much has changed in the last few years since i have been out of the loop  but it is fun learning new things


If you keep it at that temperature, and high humidity like you mention, you can keep a large amount of dart frogs: leucs, tincts. E anthonyi could also be good as they can tolerate dryer tanks... although in general high humidity.

----------

